# should I keep taking care of 6 ferals or stop?



## jessehab (Nov 13, 2011)

Last year I had two abandoned female ferals outside. I would feed them sometimes and always put water. Now this year they have had their first litter. One had only 1 baby, which is now sick and wont eat. The other one had 4 babies, but one died at 3 weeks. In my country (Saudi Arabia) and my city they do not spay or neuter. If I could get them all fixed I would keep them all outside. Now I dont know what to do. I cant keep taking care of them and then they keep bring more babies. Please any advice on what I should do. I love cats soooooooooo much. I have 2 indoor cats and it breaks my heart to see any animal suffering. There are many "street cats" in our neighborhood and the seem fine on their own. I know its a hard life for them so thats why I feel lost and torn on what I should do next. Any advice is welcomed, thanks!!!


----------



## Haloy1 (Nov 5, 2011)

Hi Jessehab,

I live just next door to you (Bahrain) and we have many vets who spay a neuter, for a small fee of course. I'm sure you could find vets if you knew where to look.

If I were you, I would just continue giving them food. There's no harm in helping a hungry and helpless cat.


----------



## Alyson Jayne (Oct 7, 2011)

Hi Jessehab
I understand how it is a heart rending situation when you become fond of a cat with 'baggage'. 3 months ago we befriended a stray cat who we started feeding, before she turned up on our doorstep with four kittens! We got to the point where we had to either detach ourselves completely from them, or take responsibility for them so they wouldn't continue breeding on our doorstep. Anyhow, we decided on the latter and took them all in. A local cat association has helped with the cost of getting the mother neutered so she doesn't have more kittens, and they are also helping with the costs of the kittens vaccinations as well as finding them new homes. 
I'm sure if you make enquiries with a local vet or pet store they will know of a similar cat association who can at least advise you.


----------



## Nora B (Nov 6, 2010)

jessehab said:


> Last year I had two abandoned female ferals outside. I would feed them sometimes and always put water. Now this year they have had their first litter. One had only 1 baby, which is now sick and wont eat. The other one had 4 babies, but one died at 3 weeks. In my country (Saudi Arabia) and my city they do not spay or neuter. If I could get them all fixed I would keep them all outside. Now I dont know what to do. I cant keep taking care of them and then they keep bring more babies. Please any advice on what I should do. I love cats soooooooooo much. I have 2 indoor cats and it breaks my heart to see any animal suffering. There are many "street cats" in our neighborhood and the seem fine on their own. I know its a hard life for them so thats why I feel lost and torn on what I should do next. Any advice is welcomed, thanks!!!


It sounds like just maybe there could be help in your area, I hope so. I don't know enough about where you live to offer and real advice, just well wishes and prayers for a good solution for both you and the animals you have been caring for. It is easy to lose heart, perhaps there is help in your city after all, my thoughts are with you.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

You've received the best advice, imo. I'm in the Middle East and I was in the same dilemma as you, and I was torn too. I stopped feeding them. Then I started feeding them again, I couldn't bear seeing and hearing them downstairs, hungry and cold. I took a decision: I would feed them and at the same time try to find help to TNR them. It took a few months but then I got connected to people who were wonderful, and all my strays are nowadays TNR'ed - except 2 males, which we don't want to neuter.


----------

